# Online Store...



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Just noticed today on the front page a link to the online store... http://www.cafepress.com/dbstalk

How long has that been there?? Pretty interesting... I may have to pick me up a t-shirt!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I asked last year... I was told it has been there for a very long time


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I asked last year... I was told it has been there for a very long time


shows how observant we are... :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Since the spring of 2002.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Since the spring of 2002.


so not that long then... :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, the store is still there. No profit for us. Just a fun place to buy DBSTalk stuff. 

I just purchased another hat myself.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Chris, Is it possible to update the hat and shirt styles and possibly have embroidered logos?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jason Nipp said:


> Chris, Is it possible to update the hat and shirt styles and possibly have embroidered logos?


There are more styles in shirts and stuff but nothing to write home about. They don't sell embroidered stuff that I can tell. It would probably be very expensive anyway.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

So...
DBSTalk doesnt make a profit if I buy a hat?

//

Chris, sine you've bought one, you should know, is it possible to get a different color?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as the embroidery, that would be a lot more expensive to set up and I tend to think that we would have to do a minimum run in advance. The stuff at cafepress is done "on demand."


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

CJTE said:


> So...
> DBSTalk doesnt make a profit if I buy a hat?
> 
> //
> ...


 Everything in the store is at cost. We do not take a profit.

As far as the hat color, the only color available is black.


----------

